# Identificar ave



## amando96 (11 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

Boas, que ave será esta?

Era bem grande e estava bastante alta.







Tem jeito ser uma espécie de águia?

Vi-a na serra algarvia.

Peço desculpa a foto má, o zoom não dava para mais


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2012 às 21:33)

amando96 disse:


> Boas, que ave será esta?
> 
> Era bem grande e estava bastante alta.
> 
> ...



É sem duvida uma ave de rapina, não sei bem qual a espécie, mas parece-me que talvez seja um falcão.

Ficamos à espera da opinião de alguém que perceba mais de ornitologia.


----------



## nelson972 (11 Jan 2012 às 22:53)

Parece-me grande para falcão, diria que é uma águia, possivelmente águia cobreira ...


----------



## Teles (11 Jan 2012 às 23:38)

Visto assim diría que é um Peneireiro


----------



## amando96 (12 Jan 2012 às 11:07)

O peneireiro parece pequeno demais, envergadura de 70cm, este era maior que isso sem dúvida.

Talvez seja a cobreira, a forma das asas, o escuro nas pontas e da cauda são semelhantes.






Não sei se dá para ver bem a altura que estava:





Isso já com o zoom no máximo, a 336mm(equivalente em 35mm)


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2012 às 13:40)

Por acaso, ontem já tinha pensado se seria uma cobreira BASTANTE atrasada na migração ( mais um pouco e já estão de regresso), mas é praticamente impossível identificar esta ave com segurança, tendo em conta o tipo de foto.
Prefiro dizer, de minha parte, e com todo o respeito por quem a fotografou, que não é possível identificar. É melhor assim.


----------

